# Black Friday Sales Announcements and Finds



## mfreel (Nov 21, 2013)

I posted this over in the MES group, but it's probably more appropriate here.

I've seen one announcement already that Bass Pro is selling the MES 30 for $179.  

Personally, I'm looking for a gen 1 MES 40 to go on sale somewhere.

I thought this would be a good place to post announcements of your Black Friday finds or any other sales for MES 30s and 40s.

Help a guy out.

UPDATE:  Amazon has the Gen1 for $349.


----------



## mfreel (Nov 22, 2013)

The MES 40 20070311 is on sale at Amazon for $299 as of 3 pm Central 11/22/13


----------



## gballison (Nov 24, 2013)

Amazon is showing the MES 40 Old gen at $299, free shipping if you've got Prime

Old Gen 20070311

Question ... do you think that's Amazon's Black Friday/Cyber Monday/Lightning Deals price? ... or do you think Amazon might go even lower?


----------



## crpngdth2001 (Nov 24, 2013)

mfreel said:


> The MES 40 20070311 is on sale at Amazon for $299 as of 3 pm Central 11/22/13



Thanks again for the head up. I was able to get the Gen I, and the large Classic Accessories Hickory Square Cover (which is high quality and low cost, I already have one for my Weber Genesis) for $324.92. I also did the Amazon Prime free trial to get it on Wednesday.

I also ordered the Amazen 12" tube smoker (I'm at 6,000 ft), with hickory, cherry, and apple pellets from Todd with 2 day USPS flat rate.

I smell smoked Turkey already. Haven't smoked a thing since August, before I moved from Ohio to Colorado (and sold my smoker).


----------



## mfreel (Nov 25, 2013)

Cabela's has the regular MES30 for $149.


----------



## mfreel (Nov 26, 2013)

My MES 40 is getting delivered tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## 1stlink (Nov 27, 2013)

Bass Pro Shops Black Friday 5am - 11 am MES 30" w/window and Free Stand $199.97... I guess I'll be an early riser.


----------



## mfreel (Nov 27, 2013)

Ace Hardware in Omaha had the MES 30 Gen 1 for $129.  I can't find the ad.


----------



## mak104 (Nov 28, 2013)

mfreel said:


> The MES 40 20070311 is on sale at Amazon for $299 as of 3 pm Central 11/22/13


$229 at Academy Sports + Outdoors as of 11-29-13


----------



## mak104 (Nov 28, 2013)

I just ordered one.


----------



## demosthenes9 (Nov 29, 2013)

mfreel said:


> The MES 40 20070311 is on sale at Amazon for $299 as of 3 pm Central 11/22/13





mak104 said:


> $229 at Academy Sports + Outdoors as of 11-29-13


[h1]Note that it's $199.99 + $30 flat rate shipping, making it $229.99 overall.[/h1]


----------



## mak104 (Nov 29, 2013)

I posted $229?


----------



## demosthenes9 (Nov 29, 2013)

mak104 said:


> I posted $229?


Yeah.  Wasn't trying or meaning to contradict or correct you.  Rather, just pointing out that it was $229 shipped so that people would know, and not think that shipping might be extra.


----------



## mak104 (Nov 29, 2013)

No Problem.It's $229 shipped. When I put it in my cart it's $199+30 =$229.When you go to step2 it adds $199+$30 and comes up with $259 for some reason.At final checkout it's $229. I've researched so many model numbers that I can't remember the good from the bad.I hope this is one of the good ones.


----------



## 1stlink (Nov 29, 2013)

Their pic shows the controls on the back of the top and from my recollection that is the old and better 40" model, right???

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/mas...smokehouse-with-window/pid-638907?N=578824977

I added link if allowed, if not please remove. 

Sam's has NEW model  #: 20072612 for $299  http://www.samsclub.com/sams/electric-smoker/prod7080346.ip

Amazon has old Model 20070311 $299 Shipped FREE  
I believe that I'll be ordering from Academy today! I was leaning toward a Smokin-It but price and some forum comments have me concerned. 1st time buyer so being cautious.. :)


----------



## mfreel (Nov 29, 2013)

Geez!!!!  The Academy has it for $200 less than what most sell it for.  THat's hands down the best price I've seen.  You kinda ticked me off.  My new one arrived yesterday and I paid $100 more than this.  Great find!


----------



## old bones (Nov 29, 2013)

Masterbuilt Electric Black Digital Smoker, 30 in.  at Tractor Supply  Thu and Friday Only...  $129.99     Might want to check this out...    Use this as the insulated box along with the AMNPS and you have a handy smoker...


----------



## mgj2727 (Nov 29, 2013)

Drat!!! The Academy is sold out.  I had it in my cart, and by the time I tried to check out.  It was out.


----------



## 1stlink (Nov 29, 2013)

mgj2727 said:


> Drat!!! The Academy is sold out.  I had it in my cart, and by the time I tried to check out.  It was out.


Not my fault, I jumped onto the Smokin-IT wagon... Ordered and shipped today. 

PS, My Tractor Supply Store had 2 MES 30" Digital smokers left this AM for $129.95, very tempting but I live 1 mile from salt water and have high humidity so opted for SS. Good luck...


----------



## mak104 (Nov 29, 2013)

My thought process  was with the 30, I'de need a maverick thermometer.That would add another $60.Might as well get the bigger one.


----------



## meddling kids (Nov 29, 2013)

FYI, pellets don't really work at 6000ft. You will need to use dust


----------



## mak104 (Nov 30, 2013)

Ummmm....OK?????


----------



## meddling kids (Dec 1, 2013)

crpngdth2001 said:


> Thanks again for the head up. I was able to get the Gen I, and the large Classic Accessories Hickory Square Cover (which is high quality and low cost, I already have one for my Weber Genesis) for $324.92. I also did the Amazon Prime free trial to get it on Wednesday.
> 
> I also ordered the Amazen 12" tube smoker (I'm at 6,000 ft), with hickory, cherry, and apple pellets from Todd with 2 day USPS flat rate.
> 
> I smell smoked Turkey already. Haven't smoked a thing since August, before I moved from Ohio to Colorado (and sold my smoker).



Meant to quote that post


----------



## crpngdth2001 (Dec 1, 2013)

Meddling Kids said:


> FYI, pellets don't really work at 6000ft. You will need to use dust



I beg to differ. I've used the smoker 3 times now, with a full 12" tube of pellets, with 100% burn with zero issues.


----------



## meddling kids (Dec 1, 2013)

Glad it's working for you. I'm about 6500ft and Todd and I tried all kinds of stuff including different pellets, the amnps, the tube, different venting etc. We could never get it to work reliably.


----------



## handymanstan (Dec 2, 2013)

Deal is over went fast for $235.00   Amazon  Lightning deal  Upcoming Deal

Masterbuilt Model 20070512 40-Inch Smoker with Viewing...

Deal starts at
*10:00 AM * in
00


----------



## handymanstan (Dec 4, 2013)

Amazon Upcoming Deal today 11:00AM

Maverick Et-732 Remote Bbq Smoker Thermometer

Deal starts at
*11:00 AM * in


----------



## mgj2727 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks.  I'll be on it (hopefully ) to get the Maverick!  I hope it's a great price.


----------



## handymanstan (Dec 4, 2013)

The Maverick et732 for $47.99


----------



## mfreel (Dec 4, 2013)

IMO, I'd get this from Todd.


----------



## wade2000 (Nov 25, 2015)

GBAllison said:


> Amazon is showing the MES 40 Old gen at $299, free shipping if you've got Prime
> 
> Old Gen 20070311
> 
> Question ... do you think that's Amazon's Black Friday/Cyber Monday/Lightning Deals price? ... or do you think Amazon might go even lower?


Looks like $329 when I use the link, Maybe it's just me?


----------



## texfinn (Nov 25, 2015)

wade2000 said:


> Looks like $329 when I use the link, Maybe it's just me?



The fact that you are quoting a 2 year old post might have something to do with it...

But yeah, Ace has the 30" MES for $129 w/Ace Rewards straight at the register. If you are not a member, you can either register at the store or you can pay the $149 and get $20 back via mail-in rebate.


----------



## wade2000 (Nov 25, 2015)

Yes my bad, I saw the date after I posted, I'm still looking for a good deal on Gen 1 40", Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## bikes blues bbq (Nov 25, 2015)

That Bass Pro in the Black Friday sale is the 40".      Edit:  I just saw your post is from '13


----------



## dward51 (Nov 25, 2015)

I think the Bass Pro deal is in store for Friday morning only (for a few hours). 

You would think these stores would pass the savings to online orders as well.  Which makes more sense? Sell 10 of an item in a mad rush on black friday, or sell thousands online?  I guess their logic is once you are in the store you will buy other stuff, but I would do that online as well.


----------



## bikes blues bbq (Nov 26, 2015)

dward51 said:


> I think the Bass Pro deal is in store for Friday morning only (for a few hours).
> 
> You would think these stores would pass the savings to online orders as well.  Which makes more sense? Sell 10 of an item in a mad rush on black friday, or sell thousands online?  I guess their logic is once you are in the store you will buy other stuff, but I would do that online as well.


I asked an employee how many they had and he said 170!   You're  right, the price is good from 0500-1100


----------



## kurupt17 (Nov 26, 2015)

Just ordered  the 20070311 at Academy  for $199. Free shipping 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## wade2000 (Nov 26, 2015)

WOW, that's a deal ! Have you ordered from Academy before? Anyone had any problems, Damage, returns etc.


----------



## wade2000 (Nov 26, 2015)

I just looked on Amazon and they have the 40 for $199 w/prime, noticed note ( discontinued by manufacturer) Should I be concerned or is just because it is an older model. I've looked at other listings for the same model and hav not seen the notice.                                                                                                                                                                                        oldhttp://www.amazon.com/Masterbuilt-20070311-Controller-Discontinued-Manufacturer/dp/B0048HU34Y/ref=sr_1_1?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1448565893&sr=1-1&keywords=masterbuilt+40+inch+electric+smoker.           Edit.. price changed now to $380 , Should have bought it 3 hrs ago


----------



## david what (Nov 26, 2015)

Ace has the 40" for 139.00

http://m.acehardware.com//product/index.jsp?productId=68307106&KPID=21863736&pla=pla_21863736


----------



## aeroforce100 (Nov 26, 2015)

Gander Mountain has a 5# stuffer, dehydrator, slicer, food sealer  for $49.99 EACH


----------



## mossymo (Nov 27, 2015)

Owens BBQ Holiday Specials! 
www.OwensBBQ.com/holiday-specials.html


----------



## LanceR (Nov 28, 2015)

The Auburn, NY Bass Pro, which was their smallest store when built, had 54 of the 40" MES Gen 2 smokers with remote for $199 at the start of the Black Friday rush.  They handed out certificates to check out with and then you picked them up from one of the Tracker boat maintenance bays. 

Lance


----------



## travisty (Nov 30, 2015)

Awesome DEAL!!

Cabelas has the 30" MES Sportsman Elite model WITH A FREE COVER for $139!!! Today (cyber Monday) only!


----------



## travisty (Nov 30, 2015)

Travisty said:


> Awesome DEAL!!
> 
> Cabelas has the 30" MES Sportsman Elite model WITH A FREE COVER for $139!!! Today (cyber Monday) only!


FYI, this is an online deal, not sure if it is in stores


----------



## texfinn (Nov 30, 2015)

Travisty said:


> FYI, this is an online deal, not sure if it is in stores



Been at stores since Friday. That's where I got mine from on Friday.


----------



## travisty (Nov 30, 2015)

TexFinn said:


> Been at stores since Friday. That's where I got mine from on Friday.



Yeah, I bought one on Friday too, but it was $149.99 (online at least). I decided to buy a second today, they had it for $10 less. Give it to my pops for Christmas.


----------

